# So, what do I get if I post the 2 millionth comment?



## amycurl (Oct 24, 2018)

Not sure if anyone is aware, but TUG is less than 800 posts away from 2 million messages over its life. That seems like a pretty major milestone to me.

Brian--what does the poster of the 2 millionth comment win? A year's membership? The most recent timeshare posted in the Bargain Bin? 

Just curious....


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 24, 2018)

The same prize that was given away in the "I didn't win $1.6 billion" thread!


----------



## RX8 (Oct 24, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Not sure if anyone is aware, but TUG is less than 800 posts away from 2 million messages over its life. That seems like a pretty major milestone to me.
> 
> Brian--what does the poster of the 2 millionth comment win? A year's membership? The most recent timeshare posted in the Bargain Bin?
> 
> Just curious....



Reminds me of the old joke which goes something like “First place gets one free timeshare. Second place gets two free timeshares.”


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2018)

"The second mouse gets the cheese."  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 24, 2018)

So where is the counter?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2018)

Amy, I'm not a math wizard, but if the stats I'm seeing are correct, it's a lot more than 800 posts to reach two million. Am I missing something? As I see it, we are 800-ish posts away from 1,991,000.  Another nine thousand posts after that to reach 2 million.  

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 24, 2018)

The person who posts the 2 millionth comment gets to eat my gluten-free, low fat, no sugar added cheesecake bites and can only be claimed in person at my place.  Transportation and accommodation not included. 

PS. I have never baked cheesecake before and just started 2 days ago.  I just love the end result and everyone is raving over the mini-muffin size cheesecakes that I am churning out.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 24, 2018)

I was holding out for the famous TUG boiled pizza recipe. Or maybe TUGBrian will just throw a Boiled Pizza Party!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> So where is the counter?



On a computer screen (not a smart phone), it's on the main page of the Discussion Forums, on the right side, under your avatar.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 24, 2018)

S


RX8 said:


> “First place gets one free timeshare. Second place gets two free timeshares.”



The NHL ran a contest in 1988-89 - win a free trip to the All Star Game .
First prize - a free trip to Edmonton Alberta - in February.

*******

-Take the boiled pizza recipe !


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 24, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> On a computer screen (not a smart phone), it's on the main page of the Discussion Forums, on the right side, under your avatar.


Oh, that explains it. The only time I see that screen is when my computer first fires up. Then I tap 'Recent Posts' and we're off to the races.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 24, 2018)

amycurl said:


> Not sure if anyone is aware, but TUG is less than 800 posts away from 2 million messages *over* *its* *life*. That seems like a pretty major milestone to me.



On this bbs version 
We cutover to this board in 2005


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 24, 2018)

Now we will want to know who makes that two millionth post.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 24, 2018)

im not even sure how id tell which post was the 2millionth tbh!


----------



## dayooper (Oct 24, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> im not even sure how id tell which post was the 2millionth tbh!



It’s going to be me. Just give me the boiled pizza recipe prize now and avoid the Arbor Day Rush. 

There are so many people I’d like to thank that made this possible . . .


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 24, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> S
> 
> 
> The NHL ran a contest in 1988-89 - win a free trip to the All Star Game .
> ...



LOL. I lived in Edmonton for awhile (Go Golden Bears!) when I attended university there. I had a Ford Tempo slightly older than me, that I had to park outside. Every once in awhile if it was really cold I'd go to the casino near where I lived. It had heated underground parking and was open all night. I could park my car there and have some cheap food, and then take the bus back. My car wouldn't start if it got below -30 C over night, and I could come pick it up in the morning. 

Edmonton in February isn't much of a vacation, imo.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 25, 2018)

This is what I get for posting after a long day, LOL! I was told there would be no. math.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 25, 2018)

How about the opportunity to purchase a timeshare for $1.00 at the Market Place.
We could donate 100 pennies to the winner to purchase his/her timeshare.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 25, 2018)

list of prizes for the 2mth post!

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/bargain-deals.55/


----------



## JudyS (Jan 26, 2019)

This thread is a hoot! Where can I find the recipe for boiled pizza?

Also, we are now at 2,025,096 posts. Whoever thinks they made the 2 millionth post, please go select a random timeshare from the Bargain Board, so you can claim your prize! Whoever made the 2,000,001th post, select *two* $1 timeshares!



bizaro86 said:


> LOL. I lived in Edmonton for awhile (Go Golden Bears!) when I attended university there. I had a Ford Tempo slightly older than me, that I had to park outside. Every once in awhile if it was really cold I'd go to the casino near where I lived. It had heated underground parking and was open all night. I could park my car there and have some cheap food, and then take the bus back. My car wouldn't start if it got below -30 C over night, and I could come pick it up in the morning.


My husband went to college in Michigan's Keewanaw Peninsula, which juts out into Lake Superior. In the winter, he had to take his car battery into his house at night so it wouldn't freeze. All of his housemates did the same, so there was a row of car batteries in the house's hallway.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 1, 2019)

JudyS said:


> This thread is a hoot! Where can I find the recipe for boiled pizza?
> 
> Also, we are now at 2,025,096 posts. Whoever thinks they made the 2 millionth post, please go select a random timeshare from the Bargain Board, so you can claim your prize! Whoever made the 2,000,001th post, select *two* $1 timeshares!
> 
> My husband went to college in Michigan's Keewanaw Peninsula, which juts out into Lake Superior. In the winter, he had to take his car battery into his house at night so it wouldn't freeze. All of his housemates did the same, so there was a row of car batteries in the house's hallway.



Ah, a Tech grad. I'm a NMU grad (class of '97). Loved my time in the UP. We just finished with one of the coldest spells Metro Detroit has seen in decades. Still nothing compared to a UP cold spell. -80 windchill was the lowest I saw. There were two weeks straight where the actual temperature never got above 0 degrees F. McDonalds was running a special, buy 1 quarter pounder w/cheese and get a 2nd at the previous days high. We were going through the drive thru ordering our 2 quart pounders and asking for what ever was the previous days high was.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 19, 2019)

JudyS said:


> This thread is a hoot! Where can I find the recipe for boiled pizza?



I thought I read somewhere that it's always included in new dishwasher instruction manuals.  I never read instruction manuals so I can't verify you'll find it there.


----------

